# WHere to go to learn freestyle snowboarding?



## Ash4u (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello Im from MOngolia/ Ulan-bator, i would like to ask if someone have any idea where i can learn to freestyle in snowboarding, what country is better to go ? i speak Russian, french, English.

im not rich and if there is something i can afford for this winter season.

in my city we have a ski resort but the slop is 1km so the pleasure last few minutes. 

thank you all in advance if you can suggest me something. 

best regards
Ash


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

just go to someplace that has a park and then ride abunch


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> just go to someplace that has a park and then ride abunch


^This^ Believe it or not,… This is how most do it!!



Ash4u said:


> …..in my city we have a ski resort but the slop is 1km so the pleasure last few minutes….


It's really just a matter of how bad do you want it? 

My locals are 300-500ft tall hills mostly covered in sheets of manmade ice where the longest runs take all of 90 seconds to hit bottom. It takes longer to ride the lift to the top than it does to strap in and shred back to the bottom. :dunno: 

If you wanna get good in the park,..? The secret is Lap, after lap, after lap, _after *LAP,..*_ Ad infinitum!  :grin:


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> ^This^ Believe it or not,… This is how most do it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Find a local hill with a park specific lift/T-bar/tow rope/...magic carpet...:grin: for lapping quickly.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Ash4u said:


> *so the pleasure last few minutes.*


Funny, my wife says the same thing.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi! A little late here, but you might want to check out UCPA in France. Snowboard : Stages et vacances snowboard avec l'UCPA.


----------



## Ella Rollins (Aug 5, 2016)

Awesome tips.. Thanks for sharing


----------

